# 270 WSM Loads?



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Does anybody have a good load for a 110gr. TSX in 270 wsm? For some reason Barnes keeps spitting out new bullet designs and no loading manuals for them. Any help would be greatly apreciated!!

WHAT SAY THE BRETHEREN ?!?!?!


----------



## lilwes278 (Sep 11, 2006)

I got a load for ya'... 8)


----------

